
We Want a Wii! (Still) - dawie
http://www.freakonomics.com/blog/2007/04/19/we-want-a-wii-still/
======
dawie
We talked about this yesterday <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=14719>
which was not enough. The wii is too much and they aren't handling it in the
correct manner either.

